# Story About the Phoenix, and Personality Types or Finding Love



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi guys,

I just want to share a story with you. In the beginning, the Source called love wants to find a concept called Free-Will. Thus arose the Phoenix, the power of love, friendship, and eternity. This burning heart (or fire) shed tears, because it has been separated from Source, or Love, These tears are like the sands of Earth, buried in the depth of Time-Space. 

Women dream dreams, which affect their children. Their children then direct these dreams into a creative construct, which sends signals. 

Now comes the stuff about MBTI and personality types:

There is a divide between Fe-Ti and Te-Fi.

The Fe (extroverted feeling), picks up emotions from the Fi (introverted feeling). 
The Ti picks up the motivations from Te, so they affect each other.

The questions and answers in you head, are actually Te and Ti feeding each other with logic and information.
The emotions that you feel are actually Fe and Fi influencing each other, which is kind of like revolutions in a spinning vortex.

The more introverted a person becomes, the more he feeds his T-F.
The more extroverted a person becomes, the more he feeds his F-T. 

E-I, T-F affects J-P.
J-P (judgment and perception) affects N (intuition) and S (sensing).

Intuition is like data compression; it finds meaning in the information
Sensing is like data gathering, it senses the information around them.

We are all one, and eternal. It is like Earth, with animals teaching humans how to hunt (cats and birds)

The computer has bytes, or 0 and 1 (like a spider with venom).
Pictures are consisted of pixels (like rainbows).

I have figured these out, because I pick up your emotions (Te-Fi) and (Fe-Ti) divide. In a way, Fe-Ti and Te-Fi feed each other. Fe-Ti can also send images to the Te-Fi.

I pick up your emotions, because I am an INFJ. When I get too introverted (or nerdy), I dive into my Fe-Ti. I then transmit this information through you, to your dreams. When I get traumatized, I become ESTP (my mirror self). When you get traumatized (through time or experience), you become your mirror self. I sense moments of infinity through ESTP (my mirror self). It is like data compression (not information compression, or you will die). 

When you traumatize an INFJ with time (like the Matrix, because it is so painful to be stabbed in the back of the neck), I act like an ENFP, and dive into my Feelings. When the ENTP gets stabbed (as in a Matrix or scary movie), her screams affect the INFJ (traumatizing through time). This affects her, and she acts like INTJ, who then finds love in material objects.

Okay: 

INFJ are friends with INTJ
ENTP are friends with ENFP

INFJ prefer ENTP as marriage partners
INTJ prefer ENFP as marriage partners

INTJ can also marry an ENTP
INFJ can also marry an ENFP

Here are questions you ask, and their answers:

What is the meaning of life?:
The meaning of life is to find love in the three-dimensional object (Thinking or Thoughts)

How do you find eternity?:
You find eternity through friendship (INTJ-INFJ, ENTP-ENFP)

What is your purpose in life?:
Your purpose in life is to find who or what helped you most (your parents)

Do you ever wonder how Mars is red? Or how Venus is green?
How is planet Earth blue? Isn't all this just a conscious thought (Lemuria is buried by water - first world, Pangaea or disappearance of dinosaurs is second world, and the rise of humanity is Third World)? Also, how come monks wear yellow robes? Is not the sun painted using yellow and red? Aren't the stars white? How is it that white means death in Asia, while black means death in Western world?

What is the Tree of Life? Isn't it a search for love or connection? Isn't it done through time and experience? Time and experience mean wisdom. 
Nothing real can be threatened (time). Nothing unreal exists (three-dimensional construct).
http://en.wikisource...n_Miracles/Text

What is the tree of knowledge? Do you find help in information? Are you the INTJ? I can sense your motivation. You can sense my emotions, can you not?

The universe is a computer, and can sense your information through feelings. The highest level is defined by pure computation, so all the information goes in, and nothing is lost or gained. The lowest level is information, which is the three-dimensional construct. This is what is meant by Zero-Point energy, which is really consciousness (can't get too high, and can't get too low - like love):

http://personalityca...ls-reality.html

I am simply an INFJ who has picked up your feelings or motivations (Fe-Ti, Te-Fi divide). If you have discovered zero-point energy, or infinite source, that can free Earth from oil and mineral wealth. Please let me know. 

Also, please let me know if you have any questions, so I can respond. Thank you.

Find more information here:
The Personality Page

Here are more questions, for those infinitely curious:
Are humans telepathic? 
Is the machine empathic or empathetic?

Thank you.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

Hey guys, sensing people cannot pick up the telepathic thoughts (or feelings) of intuitive people, right? That still does not make them animals, if that is what you are wondering.

So, Se is present (in the moment), Ne is future, and Si is past. The Si people pick up sounds (vibrations) in the environment, and when the sounds (frequency or vibrations) do not match with reality, they become confused. The Ne people pick up creative thought processes, and when that does not match reality, they become confused. This is similar to night and day. The Se people need Si people, while the Ne people need Ni people. 

The Garden of Eden represents the original Earth. In it is the Tree of Life and the Tree of Knowledge. The Tree of Life represents love, and is a woman's (mom's) true request. The Tree of Knowledge represents friendship (or knowledge). The mother (or woman) chose the Tree of Knowledge (Apple), because the Earth is reaching critical mass (things are too noisy, or too many people). Similarly, the poor cannot afford many of the necessities of life (money is time, or time is money). 

This is similar to how the computer needs a restarting time, which is like how certain people need time to think (introversion or I). 

what is the meaning of life? (Si - past)
The meaning of life is to find love in a three-dimensional construct

How do you find eternity? (Se - present)
You find eternity through friendships

What is your purpose in life? (Ne - future)
Your purpose in life is to help others find who or what helped you most


----------



## ElcsieM (Mar 6, 2014)

Set off some thought fireworks. Good stuff.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi guys, sensors require doing or listening to something to think, while intuitives require quiet times to think. It is like the 0 and 1 in a computer. At the same time, extroverted people require quiet time with other extroverted people, and vice versa.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

When I think deeply, my head goes up, though it does not mean I am above you (looking down the nose). If there is a window on the right side, I rather prefer looking out the window. When people talk, it is better if they talk in the right ear. Sometimes, switching sides in a conversation too often is unnecessary. Therefore, the extrovert is better to sit on the right side.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

Sensors like to express themselves through art that has associations with the body (clothes and jewelry). Intuitives like to express themselves through sweets or hugs.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

Sensing people also have a better grasp of their children's bodily needs, by the tiredness in the sounds their children make. If their children are unhappy, they will do all they can to help, though nobody likes to be too tired. When sensors are happy, they might not know how, so they make louder noises.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

Si people prefer doing something to think, while Se people prefer listening to something when thinking.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

There is a communication among animals as well, and that is through personality types. People might not detect any physical differences among animals, though they can tell each other, and figure people out through personality types.


----------



## ElcsieM (Mar 6, 2014)

There is a Seti scientist trying to translate dolphin. He has discovered through mathematics and human language studies that the sounds dolphins make are their language.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

Are the three questions and answers applicable to robotics?

The INFJ, in prehistoric era, is likely more sensitive to anomalies in a group of people, such as when a stranger enters, and can better respond by sounding the alarm. This is done by pumping up adrenaline, such as jumping. People also respond to personalities, and are highly sensitive to this (especially children), even though they might not realize it.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

The SJ people have an excellent sense of timing. It makes sense given how much attention they pay to the clock. I guess certain people are just better at it.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

When the INFJ sounds the alarm by jumping, children respond to it the most.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

SJ people might prefer the rattle musical instrument. It exercises the hands.


----------



## nuhash (Mar 5, 2014)

Sparky said:


> SJ people might prefer the rattle musical instrument. It exercises the hands.


Couldn't the same be said for a chronic masturbater?


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

Sensors are highly sensitive to their environment, and can multitask very efficiently.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

Se users appear to appreciate Earth by being in nature. Si users appreciate with nature-themed decorations.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

Si users can tell their children's feelings through body language.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

nuhash said:


> Couldn't the same be said for a chronic masturbater?


Only if they are interested.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

SJ people remember others and their places in a heirarchal structure very well.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

SP people are willing to experiment, while SJ is practical.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

SJ are more intune with body language. SP are more intune with voice.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

SJ thrive on structure; SP tolerate structure better.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

SJ often view time as what clock tells; SP often view time as personal.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

SJ tell happiness through body language; SP tell happiness through voice and gift giving. They do not question how.


----------



## ElcsieM (Mar 6, 2014)

Are you writing a diary?


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

ElcsieM said:


> Are you writing a diary?


The information about Sensors are written using my cellphone, so they are made on the go. I might compile them into a separate thread later. The findings are based on my parents, who are ESTJ and ESTP, besides having a personal understanding of MBTI.


----------



## quietfury (Feb 20, 2014)

Could you do one about intuits, too?


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

Sensors sometimes get suspicious of intentions, though they rarely question them in the open.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

quietfury said:


> Could you do one about intuits, too?


It appears most of life runs on intuition, because animals communicate through personality types as well. My current understanding of intuitive people come from online, and in real world interactions:

Ni - finds relationships and connections in information
Ne - experiences the meanings and create possibilities

Fe-Ti (or Ti-Fe) - seeks meaningful relationships between objects
Te-Fi (or Fi-Te) - seeks meaning in quantified data or discrete files

You can find more information about the following, here:
http://personalitycafe.com/cognitiv...ant-submissive-energy-its-relation-sexes.html
http://personalitycafe.com/myers-br...phere-through-j-p-n-s-data-gathering-t-f.html

NJ - create the emotional sphere
NP - maintain the emotional sphere


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

Si appears to pick up energy in material objects, while Se picks it up in frequencies.


----------



## Cellar Door (Jun 3, 2012)

Sparky said:


> Se users appear to appreciate Earth by being in nature. Si users appreciate with nature-themed decorations.


This is pretty funny. I know an ESTJ, at least I think he's an ESTJ, that when he finds something he likes he starts collecting things that are relevant to that thing. So if he started becoming interested in boats, he would get boat Christmas ornaments, calendars, books, watch every movie about boating, and every other possible thing that has to do with boats. Decorations, nick nacks, everything. For me, I don't collect anything or decorate, I just don't see the point of it. I just don't derive pleasure from looking at stuff or actively doing things, what I enjoy most is observing and contemplating. Some examples are that I like music but I have no interest in actually playing music, I like to watch others play video games but not play them myself, I like solving problems and coming up with solutions but not actually putting those solutions into practice, etc.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

Cellar Door said:


> This is pretty funny. I know an ESTJ, at least I think he's an ESTJ, that when he finds something he likes he starts collecting things that are relevant to that thing. So if he started becoming interested in boats, he would get boat Christmas ornaments, calendars, books, watch every movie about boating, and every other possible thing that has to do with boats. Decorations, nick nacks, everything. For me, I don't collect anything or decorate, I just don't see the point of it. I just don't derive pleasure from looking at stuff or actively doing things, what I enjoy most is observing and contemplating. Some examples are that I like music but I have no interest in actually playing music, I like to watch others play video games but not play them myself, I like solving problems and coming up with solutions but not actually putting those solutions into practice, etc.


That illustrates the Te-Fi and Fe-Ti divide, in which Fe-Ti seeks meaningful relationships, while Te-Fi likes to delve into things, and search for a deeper meaning or mastery with the material.


----------



## Cellar Door (Jun 3, 2012)

Sparky said:


> That illustrates the Te-Fi and Fe-Ti divide, in which Fe-Ti seeks meaningful relationships, while Te-Fi likes to delve into things, and search for a deeper meaning or mastery with the material.


This is something that I pick up pretty easily, maybe this is true for others? I don't know, what I'm not as good at is picking up on perceiving functions in real life. I sort of get a feel for what someone's perceiving functions, but it's usually only in stereotypical cases.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

Cellar Door said:


> This is something that I pick up pretty easily, maybe this is true for others? I don't know, what I'm not as good at is picking up on perceiving functions in real life. I sort of get a feel for what someone's perceiving functions, but it's usually only in stereotypical cases.


I feel learning a second language, and being in another country for a significant time helps with appreciation of how connected humanity is. It also develops pattern recognition abilities, so you can better view faces and identify similarities. 

http://personalitycafe.com/general-...nd-language-improves-pattern-recognition.html


----------



## Cellar Door (Jun 3, 2012)

Sparky said:


> I feel learning a second language, and being in another country for a significant time helps with appreciation of how connected humanity is. It also develops pattern recognition abilities, so you can better view faces and identify similarities.
> 
> http://personalitycafe.com/general-...nd-language-improves-pattern-recognition.html


Before I started learning about MBTI I had my own system for typing people and categorizing them into groups. Ever since I was very young I've been fascinated with people and how they choose to live their lives, and while I think everyone is a special snow flake to some extent there are absolutely groups that you can put people in. 

One of those groups are what I referred to as "normal people". These are people that wake up, do what they're supposed to do in order to stay alive like eat and go to work/school, have several TV shows they follow, maybe read a little literature, and then go to sleep. They like talking about that funny thing their pet did yesterday, that thing they cooked that was so good, and maybe they went to yoga at a new place, etc. Pretty much everything they do is normal from my perspective, but when a bunch of these people get together they think all these things are really exciting. 

My inclination is lump all these people in as SJs, but I don't know if that's fair or not. Maybe these are just introvert nesting habits? 

Then there are the "nomads", these are people that are mobile by nature and are always looking to do things. They like to travel to new places, do new things, probably all normal things but they are out doing them. Their life circumstances and overall rhythm can change a lot too, one job to another, one place to another, and overall they have confidence in their ability to control their environment in circumstances that I think would expose them to risk. 

My inclination is to lump all these people into Se types, but I'm always questioning whether they might just be extroverts.

Then there are the "clever people", and this really comes out in their language. They like to say things in elaborate ways, or just things are are on the surface sort of absurd but on a deeper level are strikingly true. Lots of double or triple meanings when they communicate, even in ways that aren't sexual innuendo, and they pick up on situations really quickly. These people are always intuitive in the colloquial sense, and considered by many really smart but not always really accomplished. They may or may not have an interest in food, sleeping, working, what they're life is about is exploring and learning about new ideas. If it's the newest, most innovative, and most novel thing they are going to be interested in learning more. These people in general have esoteric tastes and interests because they are drawn to novelty and exploration, but are less interested in actually physically making things happen than they are day dreaming about it happening. To them the thrill is in the hunt, not in actually eating that juicy gazelle.

I consider these people Ne types, but could they also be extroverted Ni types? Maybe something else.

This covers the vast majority of people, for anyone who doesn't fit in these three I just assume is an Ni type haha. These people always seem like leaders in the making when they are young, or a general without an Army. While Si users are about maintaining, Ni users are about redefining what should be maintained.

I've been studying typology for a long time, and over time I've gotten a better feel for what people type as, but I can tell this is what the feel I'm getting is based on and not the hundreds of hours I've probably spent splitting spiting hairs between different definitions and theories about how all this stuff works.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

Cellar Door said:


> Before I started learning about MBTI I had my own system for typing people and categorizing them into groups. Ever since I was very young I've been fascinated with people and how they choose to live their lives, and while I think everyone is a special snow flake to some extent there are absolutely groups that you can put people in.
> 
> One of those groups are what I referred to as "normal people". These are people that wake up, do what they're supposed to do in order to stay alive like eat and go to work/school, have several TV shows they follow, maybe read a little literature, and then go to sleep. They like talking about that funny thing their pet did yesterday, that thing they cooked that was so good, and maybe they went to yoga at a new place, etc. Pretty much everything they do is normal from my perspective, but when a bunch of these people get together they think all these things are really exciting.
> 
> ...


There is an ancient genetic lineage, which has been traumatized through time in wars and death, that they have become numbed to other people's emotions (this might have happened through morphic resonance). This group feels they must take from others (time or substance), so they can be better and stay ahead. This is based on the old belief that someone is better. The new belief is based on truth or equality, that people are there for a purpose, and everyone needs to be taken care of. In this new system, there are three types (frequency carriers who bring kindness, artists who bring change through laughter, and scientists or explorers). 

2014 Message: The 3 Paths of Humans


----------



## Fennel (Jan 11, 2017)

> I just want to share a story with you. In the beginning, the Source called love wants to find a concept called Free-Will. Thus arose the Phoenix, the power of love, friendship, and eternity. This burning heart (or fire) shed tears, because it has been separated from Source, or Love, These tears are like the sands of Earth, buried in the depth of Time-Space.
> 
> Women dream dreams, which affect their children. Their children then direct these dreams into a creative construct, which sends signals.
> 
> ...


That story was beautiful. Did you write it, @Sparky ?

C.C., have you found the infinite source of energy, or someone that has?

I will take time to digest this and your other posts. Just want to let you know that I appreciate your work, and I love you.


----------

